# Has your toddler ever eaten bird poop?



## padomi (Dec 28, 2002)

Dd helped herself to a big splot (is that a word?) of bird poop today. I called poison control and they said just to keep an eye on her for signs of nausea (salmonella (sp?)). But I was wondering if this has ever happened to any of you. BTW, this happened 10 minutes after I had to wash her hands and face b/c she managed to stick her hands in her diaper while I was changing her and before I could catch her, they were in her mouth. So within a fifteen minute period, my kid ate her own poop and bird poop. Good lord prenting a toddler is SSOOOO different from parenting a baby. Mobility puts a whole new spin on things. I can't take my eyes off her for one SECOND!


----------



## meg (Jan 6, 2003)

Ummm...yes.
As much as I hate to admit it, he has put bird poop in his mouth.








Why are they so drawn to it?
Nothing bad came of it and I'd like to think it won't happen again but he didn't seem nearly as disgusted as I was!


----------



## azdesertrn (Apr 2, 2003)

no bird poop...yet









but DS has put some equally disgusting stuff in his mouth so I know how you feel.

(Why would a child that is super picky about his food even consider eating....well, I don't want to gross anyone out by posting it, but it was awful.)







:

Kaye


----------



## padomi (Dec 28, 2002)

Yes, it had the added benefit of having digested berries in it! Yum yum!


----------



## pixie-n-hertwoboys (Aug 17, 2003)

I know what you mean about the toddlers being much diffrent! Ds hasn't eaten bird doo but he did manage to get a nice mouthful of DOG POOP with bird seed in it!!!!!! OMG I freaked! we were at my sisters house and she had a puppy that had an accident that we weren't aware of and ds found it.... he did get sick the next day and was puking the whole plane ride home - poor kid! but the doc prescribed something to help clean his body from the yucky stuff.


----------



## padomi (Dec 28, 2002)

Oh yuck. Dog poo. Really yuck. Well, the poison control guy told me not to worry that they get calls everyday of kids having eaten every kind of poo you can imagine!


----------



## Mothernature (Jun 10, 2002)

How ironic that this comes up. I almost posted about something similar after our trip to the park yesterday. Dh, dd and I all sat down for a picnick lunch and I unwrapped my wrap and somehow managed to get some sauce looking stuff on my wrist. When I licked it off I realized it wasn't sauce.







It was also on the back of my kahki shorts. I learned to come prepared with napkins for every outing. See, so it's not just the toddlers.


----------

